# BCMWL5.sys Problem!



## viperos (Dec 12, 2004)

ok, so this has happened about 20 times now, in the last 2 weeks alone. I'm working along, either online, or whatever, and my computer screen goes black, and I get a blue screen (error message) saying windows detected a problem, and shut down... beginning kernel memory dump. and at the bottom, it says the file bcmwl5.sys has crashed. when I restart, windows sometimes does the error report thing, and says it's a device driver problem. I've traced the problem to my wireless internet card, Buffalo AOSS 125mb/sec. please help! (and no, I can't just use a cord, no possible where I currently am.)


----------



## jmoody99 (Feb 25, 2005)

*Sharing your pain*

viperos:
I share your pain! I am having the same problem with my Linksys Wireless-G (Linksys Product Number: WMP54G-v2). I was hoping to find an answer here since Linksys has not posted updated drivers for this model (but they have for the follow-up product WMP54G-v4). The driver (bcmwl5.sys) is a Broadcom product; I am running version 3.30.15.0. I'm not sure what the fix is; neither Linksys, nor Broadcom appears to be especially helpful. For you, I might check with Buffalo to see if they have an updated driver for your card. I keep checking, hoping to get an update soon. Then again, it may be how we have the cards or our network protocols setup. I've tried tweaking some of the settings on my card, but have not had any success.

I'm sure you and I are not the only ones in the world with this problem, so I'm hoping somebody will post a solution to the problem here.

John Moody



viperos said:


> ok, so this has happened about 20 times now, in the last 2 weeks alone. I'm working along, either online, or whatever, and my computer screen goes black, and I get a blue screen (error message) saying windows detected a problem, and shut down... beginning kernel memory dump. and at the bottom, it says the file bcmwl5.sys has crashed. when I restart, windows sometimes does the error report thing, and says it's a device driver problem. I've traced the problem to my wireless internet card, Buffalo AOSS 125mb/sec. please help! (and no, I can't just use a cord, no possible where I currently am.)


----------



## technec (Mar 18, 2005)

*bcmwl5.sys...Linksys.......major pain*

I have the same issue and just got off the phone from someone in India. They wanted me to try another laptop..how many do they think own? She stated that it appears to be an issue with my laptop...glad to see I am not the only one with NO ANSWER. So if someone has one....lay it out for me!!!


----------



## viperos (Dec 12, 2004)

well, ok... I probably should have posted my solution (thus far, at least) for this problem... I went on my local download program, and downloaded ever since file of BCMW I could find... anything w/ that in the name, I downloaded... and sifted through them, and finally found one for HP computers, version 3.70.xx something made in april 2004, and I haven't had the problem since... 

-what I had to do first though is, delete all traces of the old one off my computer, then, replace the one on the install CD w/ the new BCMWL5 file, and then load it back on. the install process will transfer the new BCMW file to the computer, as if it were the origional file, and all is right w/ the universe again. I hope this will help you guys out.


----------

